# When abortion suddenly stopped making sense



## a mere housewife (Jan 26, 2017)

This is probably the best article I've read on the subject and I thought it worth sharing. It speaks with compassion to the predicament of mothers as well as the total clarity about the life of the child, from the perspective of someone who started out strongly pro-choice. 

What hits me is that (as I have sometimes suspected) modern feminism largely seems to value women not as humans, but as _achievers_. And there is the use of a masculine scale to measure meaningful achievement -- many women don't value their ability to bear children because it's not something men are doing. 

http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...ade-unborn-children-women-feminism-march-life

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MW (Jan 26, 2017)

The article is exceptional in the way it meets the pro-choice position on its own sociological ground. Perhaps the argument about the human animal undermines it somewhat, and the absence of any reference to a deontological ethic gives the false impression that personal well-being is all that matters; notwithstanding, it brings out a great deal of hindsight and insight on the subject, with tremendous awareness of the way sociological pressure exerts itself without any real regard for the good of the woman or her baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Jan 26, 2017)

Wonderful article! I thought the last two paragraphs were particularly powerful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 27, 2017)

Excellent article. The problem with feminism is that it seeks to imitate the worst qualities of men.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

